# new species?



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Darwin knew NOTHING!

http://www.freakingnews.com/Animal-Pictures--256.asp


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Photoshop is a wonderful thing.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> Photoshop is a wonderful thing.


lol. Yes i wish i could make stuff like that. would be awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love seeing what people can do with Photoshop


----------

